# Faden/Thread/Thema



## Voxy

Whodunit said:


> ...
> Jana hat versucht, das Wort "Faden" in diesem Forum statt "Thread" durchzukriegen. Einige haben es sogar schon übernommen und ich muss selbst zugeben, dass "Faden" jetzt nicht mehr sooo abwägig klingt wie zu Beginn.
> ...



Ich habe das bemerkt, wirkt aber - bei allem Respekt - in meinen Ohren 
etwas bemüht. Vor allem, weil es das wunderbare Wort "Thema" gibt,
das ich selbst in diesem Zusammenhang gerne benutze. Um es vorweg 
zu nehmen, ich weiß, dass "Thema" und "Thread" beziehungsweise "Faden"
durchaus nicht äquivalent sind, aber "Thema" kommt der eigentlichen Bedeutung 
von "Thread" in diesem speziellen Zusammenhang am nächsten.
Deswegen spreche ich auch von "Themen-Starter", wenn ich mich auf 
denjenigen beziehe, der den Diskussionsfaden ins Leben gerufen hat. 

Voxy


----------



## mustang72

Meiner Erfahrung nach wird ein _Thread_ in einem deutschen Forum meistens als _Strang_ bezeichnet und nicht als Faden.

NB Thema gefaellt mir selber im uebrigen auch am Besten.


----------



## Voxy

Huch, ich wußte gar nicht, dass ich dieses Thema gestartet habe.  
Wer ist dafür verantwortlich?

(Huch, ich wußte gar nicht, dass ich diesen Diskussionsfaden eingefädelt
habe.)

(Ich wußte gar nicht, dass ich diesen Thread gestartet habe.)

(Ich wußte gar nicht, dass ich diesen Thread angefangen habe.)


----------



## Jana337

Ich habe Deinen Beitrag von dem alten Faden abgespalten.


----------



## Voxy

Jana337 said:


> Ich habe Deinen Beitrag von dem alten Faden abgespalten.


Süss, dennoch, ich werde einfach nicht richtig warm mit dem Wort "Faden"
in diesem Zusammenhang.

*Diskussionsfaden* ja, aber nur *Faden* klingt einfach nicht Deutsch.
Ich muss dringend ergänzen, dass es sich bei meiner Ablehnung dieses
Begriffes um ein reines Bauchgefühl handelt. Mir fehlt das komplette
kultur- und/oder sprachwissenschaftliche Vokabular, um diese Ablehnung 
auch nur annähernd rational zu begründen. Geschweige denn zu rationalisieren.


----------



## FloVi

Voxy said:


> *Diskussionsfaden* ja, aber nur *Faden* klingt einfach nicht Deutsch.



Hoppla, jetzt habe ich irgendwie den Faden verloren.


----------



## Voxy

FloVi said:


> Hoppla, jetzt habe ich irgendwie den Faden verloren.



FloVi, Du bist besser!


----------



## Henryk

Ich benutze immer Faden, da das Wort super passt. Ein Faden zieht sich durch Diskussionen, und wenn wir mal wieder vom Thema abgekommen sind, dann sollten wir den Faden wieder aufnehmen.

Genauso wie jemand bei einem Vortrag einen Faden verfolgt, um vom Thema nicht abzukommen. Und wenn er ihn verliert, ist er halt raus. 

Ich bin in einigen Foren registriert, wo Faden genutzt wird. Meine eigene ist bei Google sogar an erster Stelle, wenn man noch ein anderes Wort hinzugibt.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> Ein Faden zieht sich durch Diskussionen, und wenn wir mal wieder vom Thema abgekommen sind, dann sollten wir den Faden wieder aufnehmen.


I would say:

"vom Thema abgekommen sind" is "getting off-topic".

The "topic/Thema" might be the title of the thread, while the "thread/Faden" is simply the discussion itself as it unfolds, supposedly () staying "on-topic". 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Auch wenn Jana mich nun schon zwei Jahre lang versucht, Gefallen an dem Wort _Faden_ zu finden, so mag ich es doch immer noch nicht. Ich toleriere es, aber es klingt furchtbar. Dass man den Faden verlieren oder wieder aufnimmt, hat natürlich nichts mit einer Diskussion in einem Forum zu tun.

Ich verwende Diskussion (wie es in der spanischen Version von WR verwendet wird), Thema finde ich auch nicht schlecht, Thread sage ich am liebsten, um Jana zu ärgern. 

Wie wäre es übrigens mit _Zwirn_?


----------



## Voxy

Whodunit said:


> Auch wenn Jana mich nun schon zwei Jahre lang versucht, Gefallen an dem Wort _Faden_ zu finden, so mag ich es doch immer noch nicht. Ich toleriere es, aber es klingt furchtbar. Dass man den Faden verlieren oder wieder aufnimmt, hat natürlich nichts mit einer Diskussion in einem Forum zu tun.
> 
> Ich verwende Diskussion (wie es in der spanischen Version von WR verwendet wird), Thema finde ich auch nicht schlecht, Thread sage ich am liebsten, um Jana zu ärgern.
> 
> Wie wäre es übrigens mit _Zwirn_?



Danke.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Whodunit said:


> Auch wenn Jana mich nun schon zwei Jahre lang versucht, Gefallen an dem Wort _Faden_ zu finden, so mag ich es doch immer noch nicht. Ich toleriere es, aber es klingt furchtbar. Dass man den Faden verlieren oder wieder aufnimmt, hat natürlich nichts mit einer Diskussion in einem Forum zu tun.
> 
> Ich verwende Diskussion (wie es in der spanischen Version von WR verwendet wird), Thema finde ich auch nicht schlecht, Thread sage ich am liebsten, um Jana zu ärgern.
> 
> Wie wäre es übrigens mit _Zwirn_?


 
Das war echt mal lustig!! 

Aber: Jemand versucht mich etwas zu tun?? DAS hab ich auch noch nie gehört. Süd-Brandenburgisch/Sächsisch oder auch woanders gebräuchlich?


----------



## Whodunit

floridasnowbird said:


> Aber: Jemand versucht mich etwas zu tun?? DAS hab ich auch noch nie gehört. Süd-Brandenburgisch/Sächsisch oder auch woanders gebräuchlich?


 
Ach herrje! Was habe ich denn da gebaut? Ich wollte etwas _ganz_ anderes schreiben, aber nur Müll kam dabei heraus. Also noch mal:

Auch wenn Jana mich nun schon zwei Jahre lang versucht, von dem Wort _Faden_ zu überzeugen, ... (einfach nur eine hier übliche Umstellung des _mich_)

Auch wenn Jana nun schon zwei Jahre lang versucht, mich von dem Wort _Faden_ zu überzeugen, ...

Frag mich nicht, wie ich auf den anderen Satz gekommen bin ... ich muss wohl in die Heia.


----------



## guenni_wan

> Auch wenn Jana mich nun schon zwei Jahre lang versucht, Gefallen an dem Wort _Faden_ zu finden


In dieser ursprünglichen Variante ergibt das doch durchaus einen Sinn: Offensichtlich will Jana dich dazu verführen, das Wort "Faden" zu benutzen.
Das bedeutet natürlich etwas anderes als "Jana versucht, mich davon zu überzeugen", aber es klingt doch nach einer recht angenehmen Zeit! 

Wie dem auch sei, für mich ist es keine große Versuchung, das Wort Faden zu benutzen. Eine Diskussion zu einem Thema zu beginnen halte ich dagegen für erstrebenswert. Obwohl beides wohl einmal genauso wenig deutsch war wie "Thread".


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:


> Ich verwende Diskussion (wie es in der spanischen Version von WR verwendet wird),


Soweit ich weiß, sagt man dort am meisten "hilo", was eben Faden heißt. 

Ihr unterschätzt kräftig das Potenzial des Wortes. Die Fäden bilden ein Gewebe, das man verdichten kann, indem man an einen Faden anknüpft oder einen neuen einbringt. Wenn man den Faden verliert, kann man ihn später wieder aufnehmen. Obwohl es einige Mitglieder gibt, die miteinander keinen guten Faden spinnen, halten die Moderatoren alle Fäden fest in der Hand und greifen ein, wenn sich ein Faden verknotet. Alle bemühen sich hier darum, dass kein Faden trocken bleibt. Und auch spinnen kann man hier! 



Whodunit said:


> Auch wenn Jana mich nun schon zwei Jahre lang versucht, von dem Wort _Faden_ zu überzeugen, ... (einfach nur eine hier übliche Umstellung des _mich_)
> 
> Auch wenn Jana nun schon zwei Jahre lang versucht, mich von dem Wort _Faden_ zu überzeugen, ...
> 
> Frag mich nicht, wie ich auf den anderen Satz gekommen bin ... ich muss wohl in die Heia.


Wenn dies ein fadenfähiges Thema ist, muss es einen eigenen Faden bekommen.


----------



## Voxy

Jana337 said:


> Ich habe Deinen Beitrag von dem alten Faden abgespalten.



Hallo Jana,

 

hättest Du geschrieben: _Ich habe Deinen Beitrag von dem alten Faden 
*abgerollt* oder *abgerissen* oder *abgewickelt* oder *abgespult* 
oder *abgetrennt*_, dann hätte ich Dir schmunzelnderweise 
500 Punkte in "Wie halte ich den roten Faden fest" gegeben. 

Aber *Faden abspalten* funktioniert einfach nicht gut auf Deutsch. 
Die Assoziationsketten (vielleicht sogar Assoziationsfäden), die sich 
durch das Wort *spalten* und seine Derivate ergeben  sind einfach 
andere.
Man kann Isotope, Moleküle und Atome von anderen Atomen, Molekülen 
und Isotopen abspalten. Man kann Haare, Holz und Köpfe spalten. 
Man kann eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit sein. Man kann mit gespaltener
Zunge reden. Ein Dialekt kann sich von der Muttersprache abspalten. 
Eine Tierart kann sich von einer anderen abspalten. Aber ein Faden 
kann sich nicht abspalten. Vielleicht kann er sich verselbständigen
oder verzweigen.

Voxy


----------



## Jana337

Klar.  Auf Englisch kann man auch nicht "split a thread", trotzdem ist es im Forumjargon üblich.


----------



## Voxy

Jana337 said:


> Klar.  Auf Englisch kann man auch nicht "split a thread", trotzdem ist es im Forumjargon üblich.


Okaaaay, vielleicht ist es nur eine Gewohnheit meinerseits. 
Nebenbei, *Diskussionsfaden* finde ich gut.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:


> Obwohl es einige Mitglieder gibt, die miteinander keinen guten Faden spinnen, halten die Moderatoren alle Fäden fest in der Hand und greifen ein, wenn sich ein Faden verknotet. Alle bemühen sich hier darum, dass kein Faden trocken bleibt. Und auch spinnen kann man hier!
> 
> Wenn dies ein fadenfähiges Thema ist, muss es einen eigenen Faden bekommen.


"Fadenspalterei …"/"thread-splitting"


----------



## Whodunit

guenni_wan said:


> In dieser ursprünglichen Variante ergibt das doch durchaus einen Sinn: Offensichtlich will Jana dich dazu verführen, das Wort "Faden" zu benutzen.
> Das bedeutet natürlich etwas anderes als "Jana versucht, mich davon zu überzeugen", aber es klingt doch nach einer recht angenehmen Zeit!


 
Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie es ist, mit Jana über das Forum zu reden und ständig mit Ausdrücken wie _fadenfähig_ , _neuer Faden_ und _Faden spalten_ konfrontiert zu werden. 



Jana337 said:


> Soweit ich weiß, sagt man dort am meisten "hilo", was eben Faden heißt.


 
Das _sagt_ man, aber das wird nicht so in der Standardsprache geschrieben. Siehe z.B. unter jedem _Thread_ *«* Discusión anterior | Siguiente discusión *»* 



> Ihr unterschätzt kräftig das Potenzial des Wortes. _Bei mir ist ein Faden ein dünnes, unbedeutendes Etwas, dass ich gerne einmal mit der Schere vom Pullover abtrenne!_ Die Fäden bilden ein Gewebe, das man verdichten kann, indem man an einen Faden anknüpft oder einen neuen einbringt _(das ist ja dann off-topic bzw. ab-Thema! )_. Wenn man den Faden verliert, kann man ihn später wieder aufnehmen. Obwohl es einige Mitglieder gibt, die miteinander keinen guten Faden spinnen, halten die Moderatoren alle Fäden fest in der Hand und greifen ein, wenn sich ein Faden verknotet. Alle bemühen sich hier darum, dass kein Faden trocken bleibt. Und auch spinnen kann man hier!


 
Dann kannst du aber auch gern Zwirn, Garn, Schnur oder Strang benutzen. Mit Lahn, Zasel und Faser will ich jetzt gar nicht kommen! 



Jana337 said:


> Klar. Auf Englisch kann man auch nicht "split a thread", trotzdem ist es im Forumjargon üblich.


 
Man kann aber auf Englisch "close a thread". Kannst du im Deutschen "einen Faden schließen"?


----------



## Kajjo

Meines Erachtens ist das Wort _Thread _im Deutschen sehr eindeutig: Man weiß sofort, daß es sich um eine Forumsdiskussion handelt. Ich bevorzuge daher den Begriff _Thread_. Als deutsche Übersetzung empfinde ich _Thema_ als wohlklingend und weitestgehend passend. Mit _Faden_ konnte ich mich bisher leider nicht anfreunden, da es einfach nicht idiomatisch ist -- es klingt künstlich eingeführt und irgendwie gezwungen. Einen "Faden verlieren" oder "der rote Faden, der sich durch ein Thema zieht" meint ja eher den Gedankengang als eine Abfolge von Beiträgen, die ich wiederum als entscheidendes Merkmal eines Threads empfinde.

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Meines Erachtens ist das Wort _Thread _im Deutschen sehr eindeutig: Man weiß sofort, daß es sich um eine Forumsdiskussion handelt. Ich bevorzuge daher den Begriff _Thread_. Als deutsche Übersetzung empfinde ich _Thema_ als wohlklingend und weitestgehend passend. Mit _Faden_ konnte ich mich bisher leider nicht anfreunden, da es einfach nicht idiomatisch ist -- es klingt künstlich eingeführt und irgendwie gezwungen. Einen "Faden verlieren" oder "der rote Faden, der sich durch ein Thema zieht" meint ja eher den Gedankengang als eine Abfolge von Beiträgen, die ich wiederum als entscheidendes Merkmal eines Threads empfinde.
> 
> Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ich empfinde "Faden" gut, denn das Wort enthält Augenzwinkern und leichte Ironie:
_Ich weiß zwar, dass es nicht exakt ist, aber sei's drum. Das macht nichts_. 

Um den "roten Faden" geht es hier nicht, eher um eine Art Wäscheleine, an die die einzelnen Beiträge gehängt sind. 

Als kleines Kind stellte ich mir immer vor, wie Nachrichten an den Telegraphenleitungen entlangschwirren. So ein Faden ist das.

"Thema" passt meistens, aber nicht immer. Es stellt den Inhalt in den Vordergrund. "Faden" stellt die Diskussion, die Abfolge der Beiträge in den Vordergrund.
Man könnte also sagen:

_In Kajjos Beitrag zum Thema "Faden/Thread/Thema" findet man eine gute Verteidigung des Begriffes "Thread"._


----------



## Voxy

Hutschi said:


> Ich empfinde "Faden" gut, denn das Wort enthält Augenzwinkern und leichte Ironie:
> _Ich weiß zwar, dass es nicht exakt ist, aber sei's drum. Das macht nichts_.
> 
> Um den "roten Faden" geht es hier nicht, eher um eine Art Wäscheleine, an die die einzelnen Beiträge gehängt sind.
> 
> Als kleines Kind stellte ich mir immer vor, wie Nachrichten an den Telegraphenleitungen entlangschwirren. So ein Faden ist das.
> 
> "Thema" passt meistens, aber nicht immer. Es stellt den Inhalt in den Vordergrund. "Faden" stellt die Diskussion, die Abfolge der Beiträge in den Vordergrund.
> Man könnte also sagen:
> 
> _In Kajjos Beitrag zum Thema "Faden/Thread/Thema" findet man eine gute Verteidigung des Begriffes "Thread"._



Man könnte auch sagen:
Dieser Diskussionsfaden windet sich im Kreis.


----------



## Voxy

> *Thema* gelöscht von Jana337
> Grund: Beyond the scope of the forum. Also read http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2823066


Ich bin gewiß kein Erbsenzähler, mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass
_Jana337_ selbst das Wort _Thema_ synonym für _Thread_
benutzt. 

Voxy


----------



## Jana337

> Thema gelöscht von Jana337
> Grund: Beyond the scope of the forum. Also read http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2823066


Einspruch! Den roten Teil kann ich nicht beeinflussen; das macht die Software. Wenn Du eine andere Sprache wählst (ganz unten kannst Du es bewirken), wird dieser Teil automatisch übersetzt.


----------



## Voxy

Jana337 said:


> Einspruch! Den roten Teil kann ich nicht beeinflussen; das macht die Software. Wenn Du eine andere Sprache wählst (ganz unten kannst Du es bewirken), wird dieser Teil automatisch übersetzt.


Ach so, ich dachte schon Du hättest Dich überzeugen lassen.


----------



## LeerZeichen

Meiner Meinung nach hört sich "Faden" absout lächerlich an. Es gibt nunmal kein "deutsches" Äquivalent zu Thread aber das hat es bei anderen Wörtern auch nicht bedarft. Ich verweise nur kurz auf Worte wie "Computer" (und jetzt kommt nicht mit "Rechenmaschine"  ), "Scanner", "cool", "USB-Stick" etc. pp.

Da nunmal die meisten technischen Erfindungen und somit auch ihre Namen im englisch-sprachigen Bereich erfunden werden, gibt es keine exakte Entsprechung.
Auch den Weg den Frankreich und Spanien gehen halte ich für falsch, die extra ein Komittee einsetzen, um solche Wörter in die jeweilige Sprache zu überführen. Dies klingt, wie Kajjo schon gesagt hat, meist künstlich und gezwungen.


PS: Auf Spiegel.de habe ich mal einen Bericht gelesen, wie englische Wörter am Besten wieder "deutsch" gemacht werden. Das "Schnell-Mampf" der Beste Vorschlag für "das Fast-Food" war, ist bezeichnend.


----------



## Hutschi

"Faden" kann man durchaus verwenden. Es ist hier Teil einer internen Gruppensprache. Durchgesetzt hat sich das Wort in der deutschen Sprache nicht allgemein.

Vielleicht kommt es noch.

Beispiel: Es heißt heute "Klein'sche Flasche", obwohl es ursprünglich eine Fehlinterpretation von "Kleinsche Fläche" bei der Übersetzung in die englische Sprache gewesen sein soll. 

"Faden" hat den Vorteil, dass es als deutsches Wort vorhanden ist, mit dem Thema verwandt ist ("roter Faden") und deshalb verstanden wird.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> "Faden" kann man durchaus verwenden. Es ist hier Teil einer internen Gruppensprache. Durchgesetzt hat sich das Wort in der deutschen Sprache nicht allgemein.


 Es sei zudem darauf hingewiesen, dass "Thread" noch nicht im Duden steht, nicht mal im Fremdwörterbuch (zumindest nicht in meiner Ausgabe), was darauf hindeutet, dass sich _dieser_ Anglizismus (zum Glück) noch nicht allgemein durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## LeerZeichen

elroy said:


> Es sei zudem darauf hingewiesen, dass "Thread" noch nicht im Duden steht, nicht mal im Fremdwörterbuch (zumindest nicht in meiner Ausgabe), was darauf hindeutet, dass sich _dieser_ Anglizismus (zum Glück) noch nicht allgemein durchgesetzt hat.



Allerdings gibt es im Duden überhaupt kein Wort, dass diesen Sinn hat. Weder "Faden" noch "Thread". Von daher kann ich sagen, dass sich diese "Verballhornung" (zum Glück) noch nicht durchgesetzt hat


----------



## Hutschi

Standardsprachlich würde ich "Thema" sagen, wie es auch im Forum geschieht.


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> Es sei zudem darauf hingewiesen, dass "Thread" noch nicht im Duden steht, nicht mal im Fremdwörterbuch (zumindest nicht in meiner Ausgabe), was darauf hindeutet, dass sich _dieser_ Anglizismus (zum Glück) noch nicht allgemein durchgesetzt hat.



Nun gut, dann will ich auch einmal Einspruch erheben. 

Ich bin grundsätzlich ein Deskriptivist und gegen Präskriptivismus; wenn sich also eine sprachliche Entwicklung durchsetzt, dann hat sie sich für mich durchgesetzt. Wenn mir diese sprachliche Entwicklung selbst nicht gefällt, dann verwende ich sie zwar nicht, unternehme aber auch keinen Versuch, das rückgängig zu machen.

Was *Thread *betrifft: auch wenn (noch) nicht in den Duden aufgenommen, es ist die einzige und allgemeingültige Form, wie sie sich in deutschsprachigen Foren durchgesetzt hat. *Faden *ist mir in einem deutschsprachigen Forum noch nie untergekommen.

Ich kann selbstverständlich akzeptieren, wenn jemand *Faden *benutzt: ich habe damit kein persönliches Problem und verstehe das Wort im Kontext korrekt.
Würde mich aber jemand fragen, was für einen Muttersprachler die korrekte Übersetzung für englisch _Thread _ist, dann würde ich immer - ohne zu zögern - _Thread _sagen. Es ist ein deutsches Wort geworden. Sogar meist mit englischem 'th' ausgesprochen.



Ach ja, eine Ergänzung noch: deutschsprachige Forumssoftware ersetzt den Button (schon wieder so ein Anglizismus ) "New Thread" durch "Neues Thema".
"Thema" als Übersetzung von "Faden" hat so zumindest Belege in der deutschen Sprache, manchmal wird auch _tatsächlich _in Threads () das Wort "Thema" für "Thread" verwendet. Es überwiegt jedoch meiner Erfahrung nach ganz eindeutig "Thread". Lediglich in einem (ziemlich marginalen und mittlerweile wohl überhaupt deaktivierten) österreichischen Dialektforum (ich kann's nicht mehr finden) ist eine andere Version verwendet worden: scherzhaft eingedeutschtes 'Sred' (also englisches 'th' zu 's' transformiert & geschrieben wie's gesprochen wird). Auch scherzhaft 'Fred' kommt einem immer wieder mal unter, diese Version ist jedoch eher als Chatspeak zu bezeichnen und wäre daher sicher keine Alternative zu 'Thread'.


----------



## Savra

O, dann möchte ich auch Widerspruch erheben, aber gegen meinen Vorredner 

Thread ist ein deutsches Wort? Es ist nicht eingedeutscht, nicht angepaßt, nicht an die deutsche Schreibung, nicht an die deutsche Laut-Buchstaben-Zuordnung. Büro und Büros sind deutsche Wörter, trotz ihrer französischen Herkunft; Bureau und Bureaux sind es nicht, Thread ebenfalls nicht. Du sagt sogar selbst, man spreche es englisch aus.

*> Faden ist mir in einem deutschsprachigen Forum noch nie untergekommen.

*Im Klartextforum, dem Forum des Vereins Deutsche Sprache, wird er benutzt; im Deutschen Sprachforum wird er verwendet; in der Gruppe de.etc.sprache.deutsch wird er gelegentlich verwendet. In einem Schachforum sah ich Faden fast durchgängig benutzt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, in welchem das war und finde es auch nicht wieder.

Nun noch ein allgemeiner Einwand: Das Argument der genauen Entsprechung, dem Wunsche nach exakter Übersetzung scheint ein eher deutsches Problem zu sein; dabei ist es doch gerade die Bedeutungserweiterung und -änderung, die eine Sprache lebendig macht. Die Sprache ist kein starres Gebilde, sondern muß sich wandeln, und gibt es neue Dinge, muß man sie benennen, so wie es beispielsweise mit dem Fenster auf dem Bildschirm geschah: Man erweiterte die Bedeutung des Fensters in einer Mauer schlicht um die Bedeutung eines Rechteckes mit Knöpfen und Inhalt auf dem Bildschirm. Seit etwa einem Jahrzehnt aber tuen sich die Deutschen damit unglaublich schwer und gehen lieber den einfachen, aber auch den meist dummen und anbiedernden Weg, ein Wort völlig unangepaßt aus dem Englischen zu übernehmen, ohne eigene Sprachmittel zu verwenden. Die Deutschen schaffen es nicht einmal, aus einem Buch ein E-Buch zu machen – die grassierende E-Idiotie ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.

Ein englisches Wort hat oft eine exakte, vielleicht auch nur vermeintlich exakte Bedeutung, weil sie ihm gegeben wurde. Nicht nach dem Worte wird die Welt geformt, so daß die Welt zum Worte paßt, sondern genau umgekehrt! In Englisch werden die ältesten Wörter für die neusten Techniken verwendet, in Deutschland aber geniert man sich der eigenen Sprache und läßt sie, zumindest in vielen wissenschaftlichen Zweigen, lieber verkümmern.

Um es kurz zu machen: Ich habe nichts gegen _Faden_, sondern befürworte seine Verwendung. Es ist einfach, kurz und ohne aufwendige Erklärungen verständlich und erfüllt damit drei der wichtigsten Kriterien.


----------



## sokol

Savra said:


> (...) Bureau und Bureaux sind es nicht, Thread ebenfalls nicht. Du sagt sogar selbst, man spreche es englisch aus.


Traditionell unterscheidet man in der Germanistik zwischen "Fremdwörtern" = phonetisch nicht angepasste und morphologisch nicht oder nur teilweise integrierte entlehnte Wörter einerseits und "Lehnwörtern" = phonetisch angepassten und morphologisch integrierten entlehnten Wörtern.

"Thread" ist zweifellos kein Lehnwort der deutschen Sprache.
"Thread" ist meiner Meinung nach aber zweifellos ein Fremdwort der deutschen Sprache. Da das Wort "Thread" noch nicht in einschlägige Wörterbücher aufgenommen ist, kann ich aber selbstverständlich keine _auctoritas _vorweisen, die meine Meinung teilt [die Wikipedia möchte ich nicht wirklich als 'seriöse' Quelle anführen, da nur einige, nicht alle Wiki-Artikel exzellent sind]; es muss also wohl oder übel als "nur" persönliche Meinung so stehen bleiben.

"Faden" wäre in dieser Terminologie übrigens eine Lehnübersetzung; auch "Faden" für "Thread" (als Lehnübersetzung) ist noch nicht durch irgendwelche _auctoritas _(Lexika) belegt, soviel ich weiss.

Mir persönlich ist "Faden" für "Thread" bisher nur im WRF untergekommen, noch nie in anderen Foren, doch frequentiere ich diese Foren nicht:


Savra said:


> Im Klartextforum, dem Forum des Vereins Deutsche Sprache, wird er benutzt; im Deutschen Sprachforum wird er verwendet; in der Gruppe de.etc.sprache.deutsch wird er gelegentlich verwendet. In einem Schachforum sah ich Faden fast durchgängig benutzt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, in welchem das war und finde es auch nicht wieder.


Ich zweifle aber deine Aussage auch gar nicht an und glaube dir unbesehen, dass das so ist.

Dennoch kann man zweifellos nicht davon sprechen, dass sich "Faden" für "Thread" allgemein durchgesetzt hätte.

Deine allgemeinen Einwände gegen übertriebene Anglizismen teile ich zum Teil; ich habe prinzipiell durchaus nichts gegen Anglizismen, finde aber Modeanglizismen lächerlich und unschön (also Anglizismen, die nicht eingeführt werden, um neue Begriffe und Konzepte zu beschreiben, sondern solche, die lediglich Modeerscheinungen sind - e-Book ist zweifellos so einer).
Übrigens, Österreicher sind meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach äusserst pragmatisch, was Fremd- und Lehnwörter betrifft - was gefällt und sich als nützlich erweist, das wird verwendet, Purismus ist den meisten Österreichern fremd (obwohl es auch in Österreich einige wenige glühende Puristen gibt, natürlich).

"Sich für die deutsche Sprache genieren" ist sicherlich für Österreich nicht passend; in Österreich betrachtet man auch eher das österreichische Deutsch (je nachdem, für viele ist das eher Dialekt, für andere auch österreichische Standardsprache, oder sogar überwiegend diese). Wenn schon, dann genieren sich Österreicher also für die "österreichische" Sprache (Dialekt und/oder Standard, je nachdem). 
Ob es für Deutschland (noch) zutreffend sein mag, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen - vor der deutschen Wiedervereinigung war das sicherlich bis zu einem gewissen Grad der Fall, seither hat sich aber einiges geändert. Das ist aber an sich nicht wirklich Thema dieses "Threads" ("Fadens", wenn du willst).

Im Spanischen funktioniert "hilo" für "thread" tadellos; in der deutschen Sprache ist das mit dem "Faden" aber eindeutig nicht so. Oder jedenfalls derzeit nicht so. Trotz der Tatsache, dass in einigen Foren dieser Sprachgebrauch gepflegt wird.



Savra said:


> Um es kurz zu machen: Ich habe nichts gegen _Faden_, sondern befürworte seine Verwendung. Es ist einfach, kurz und ohne aufwendige Erklärungen verständlich und erfüllt damit drei der wichtigsten Kriterien.


Ich habe auch nichts gegen "Faden", nicht prinzipiell, sollte sich der Begriff in der Praxis durchsetzen.
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand "Faden" benutzt, auch in diesem Forum.

Ursprünglicher Anlass meines Postings war eigentlich eine PN, in der "Faden" benutzt worden ist, wobei ich der Meinung war, dass es sich um eine Fehlübersetzung des Schreibers (nicht deutscher Muttersprache) war, der mich dann auf diesen Thread verwiesen hat.


Es ist doch immerhin bemerkenswert, dass ich als Benutzer einiger Foren bisher nur in diesem dem Begriff "Faden" in dieser Bedeutung begegnet bin, und dass ich offenbar nicht der einzige bin, dem dieser Begriff fremd, ungewohnt, neu und unbekannt vorkommt: ein eindeutiges Indiz dafür, dass dieser Begriff sich in dieser Bedeutung nicht allgemein durchgesetzt hat - ob man "noch nicht" sagen will, hängt von der persönlichen Einstellung ab.

Sprache ist in Bewegung, natürlich; es mag sein, dass sich irgendwann "Faden" durchsetzt, oder aber eine phonetisch integrierte Form von "Thread", oder überhaupt ein ganz anderer Begriff: wir wissen es nicht. Einzig sicher wissen wir, dass "Thread" als Fremdwort ganz offensichtlich nicht von allen Muttersprachlern begrüsst, doch von vielen benützt wird, ebenso wie klar ist, dass "Faden" als Lehnwort nicht von allen Muttersprachlern begrüsst, doch zumindest von einigen benützt wird. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Gewichtung auch so wie von meiner Formulierung suggeriert: "Thread" deutlich vor "Faden" in der Benützungshäufigkeit.

Aber statistische Auswertungen dazu, die sich auf einen repräsentativen Querschnitt deutscher Foren beziehen, kann ich natürlich nicht vorweisen; du darfst diese Meinung also natürlich hinterfragen und anzweifeln. Im babelboard.de jedenfalls existieren ganze zwei Beiträge mit dem Stichwort "Faden", keiner von beiden bezieht sich auf die Bedeutung "Thread"; umgekehrt wirft die Suche nach "Thread" eine ganze Lawine von Beiträgen aus. Auch die deutsche Wikipedia bzw. das Wiktionary haben den "Faden = Thread" noch nicht aufgenommen; "Thread" hingegen schon. Ich denke also schon, dass es gute Argumente dafür gibt, dass "Faden" sich zumindest bisher durchaus nicht allgemein durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Resa Reader

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin: *Diese neue Diskussion über "Faden vs Thread" ist aus diesem Thread abgezweigt.



perpend said:


> Ich wollte einen neuen Faden anfangen, aber dies fand ich. (...)


 

Nur schnell am Rande:

"Einen Faden anfangen" klingt zwar lustig (und "Faden" ist natürlich die wörtliche Übersetzung von 'thread'), aber im Deutschen kann man das leider nicht sagen. Wir müssen hier wohl ausnahmsweise beim englischen Wort "thread" bleiben. Das ist der gängige Fachterminus in diesem Forum hier, denke ich.  Also:_ "Ich wollte einen neuen Thread anfangen ..."_

Der Faden ist im Deutschen nur zum Nähen da und im übertragenen Sinn kann man ihn natürlich - wie im Engllischen - auch verlieren... 

_"Jetzt habe ich den Faden verloren."_  (= I have lost the thread.)

Now back to work. (...., damit ich dort den Faden nicht verliere.)


----------



## Resa Reader

Dieser alte 'Thread' hat mich zwar weiter von meiner Arbeit abgehalten, aber ich habe mich beim Lesen köstlich amüsiert. Als ich meinen "unschuldigen" Einwand gegen den Ausdruck "einen Faden anfangen" geäußert habe, wäre ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass die "alten Hasen" im Forum das schon lang und breit diskutiert haben.

Ich für meinen Teil schließe mich der "Thread"-Fraktion an. Wenn es einen "Idiolekt" für den Sprachgebrauch einer Einzelperson gibt, so darf es auch einen für Gruppen wie dieses  Forum geben. Deshalb muss der Begriff ja in der Außenwelt nicht gleich salonfähig werden.


----------



## Riurja

Whodunit said:


> Man kann aber auf Englisch "close a thread". Kannst du im Deutschen "einen Faden schließen"?



Man sollte, auch wenn's hyperkorrekt wirkt, vielleicht gerade der Hyperkorrektheit halber mal anmerken, dass _thread_ im Englischen, sofern es in diesem Zusammenhang benutzt wird (sprich: Webforen & Ähnl.), genau genommen ja (auch) _immer_ schon eine Verkürzung dessen ist, auf was sich (technisch) präzise bezogen wird, nämlich auf ein(en) *topic thread*. Das ist od. wäre die volle Ausschreibung, der sich natürlich niemand bemüht, da qua Kontext sowieso klar ist, um was für'n "Thread" es sich handelt, bzw. im Internet mutmaßlich nur handeln kann. (Was dort oben in aller Vollständigkeit gemeint ist, wäre folglich auch: _Close a topic thread._) Ich denke, die "Problematik", was das Finden einer geeigneten und geeignet kurzen deutschen Entsprechung angeht, hängt ziemlich genau mit der (vom Deutschen abweichenden) Natur vieler englischer Nominalkomposita zusammen, wie in etwa eben auch dem _topic thread_: sie werden außeinander geschrieben. Wir hingegen würden (gäbe es ihn) einen "Themenfaden" immer als ein Wort schreiben - und auch sonst entsprechend behandeln. Woraus sich für mich ergibt, dass ein sinniges Übersetzen _allein_ des Gliedes "thread" - bei dem es sich, wie gesagt, ja bereits um eine Verkürzung handelt, die so aber zunächst nur im Englischen selbstverständlich ist - kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg haben kann.

Daher finde ich persönlich diesen Standpunkt:



Voxy said:


> Vor allem, weil es das wunderbare Wort "Thema" gibt,
> das ich selbst in diesem Zusammenhang gerne benutze. Um es vorweg
> zu nehmen, ich weiß, dass "Thema" und "Thread" beziehungsweise "Faden"
> durchaus nicht äquivalent sind, aber "Thema" kommt der eigentlichen Bedeutung von "Thread" in diesem speziellen Zusammenhang am nächsten.



...mehr als nur einleuchtend. Ich versteh' zwar nicht, wo genau das Problem mit der (auch im (Internet)deutschen) Verwendung von "Thread" liegen soll, aber der bloße "Faden" wird dem m. E. nicht gerecht! Der Begriff "thread" *hat* im Englischen nun mal ein weiteres (vor allem aber auch ein abweichendes) Bedeutungsspektrum, dem sollte man Rechnung tragen und ihn entweder als solchen übernehmen ("Thread!") oder aber eine treffende Entsprechung bemühen, eben wie "Thema". Dies (nur) meine Meinung. ;-)


----------

